# Top 20 Rebuttals To Win An E-cigarette Debate



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/top-20-rebuttals-to-win-an-e-cigarette-debate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

*This article is part 1 of the Top 20 Rebuttals to Win an E-Cigarette Debate*

*http://ecigarettereviewed.com/electronic-cigarettes-are-not-a-public-health-hazard*


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Fantastic read!!!


----------

